# How do you deal with a Troll?



## Lawrence (Oct 8, 2022)

How to deal with a Troll, is my question. I have been studying it, on the internet and YouTube for some time. Quite fascinating I find, for the question may be how to act or not react. I have a way I deal with a Troll; I make myself a Troll Trap to see who may have fallen inside.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> How do you deal with a Troll?


Internet trolls are people who(because of anonymity of _being_ on the internet) take small minded, juvenile joy in over-stepping conventional standards of human interaction.  They intentionally annoy, bully, insult and try to push their narrow minded views on others.
Stand your ground, maintain a respectable demeanor.   If on social media report the troll to the admins if you're being harassed.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 8, 2022)

Block the troll wherever you can, web sites, forums emails etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Simply block them, put them on ignore whatever works for the forum you're on, .. it's like firing them into space.. never to be seen or heard by you ever again.. job done!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2022)

Ignore them.
Hold your temper and do NOT respond, that's what they're hoping for.
If they can't get any attention, and I mean ANY, they'll go elsewhere.
Put them on Ignore to spare yourself their antics.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2022)

www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/experimentations/201908/what-makes-internet-trolls-tick

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/experimentations/201908/what-makes-internet-trolls-tick


The Psychology Today article was helpful in defining the internet troll phenomena, illustrating the correlation between loneliness and aggression. Indeed the same mechanisms may be in play to help explain the lone wolf shooter/mass murderer profile.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
One is on this very thread.
"Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.

The more witty they are, the more proud they are of their cruelty.  

I guess the best thing to do is not attend to it.  Don't give him (or her) fuel to use against you.  Indifference.
This is something I will never understand.  You see, the people on this forum who have attacked me constantly 
are people I really liked, people for whom I had a great esteem!   Not some "neckbeard living in his Mama's basement".  
and,
after they have broken your spirit, they trample and stomp on you! They REALLY want to hurt you! 
 They want to break you and make you cry!  They DID hurt me and make me cry.  Why would they want to do that?
I always thought myself a strong person but now I know I'm not.   Words hurt!  Losing a friend hurts!
  I guess what hurts the most is I thought these were people of worth.
of quality in their souls,  but I know now, they are cruel.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
> One is on this very thread.
> "Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.
> ...


Trolls don't deserve your replies to them. Is there a way to block them from replying to your posts? If not please remember I am Italian and I can call my cousins to help you !


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Trolls don't deserve your replies to them. Is there a way to block them from replying to your posts? If not please remember I am Italian and I can call my cousins to help you !


Oh!  That is so funny!  Thanks!  I've asked a couple of them to pleas not respond to my posts or threads but they do anyway!
Thank you though!  You made me laugh!


----------



## Flarbalard (Oct 10, 2022)

I hear the Three Billy Goats Gruff are quite experienced in these matters.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
> One is on this very thread.
> "Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.
> ...


I think somebody posted this link above, but it explains the troll mentality...
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/experimentations/201908/what-makes-internet-trolls-tick


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.


Oh for cryin' out load 
Get over it
Never was personal
I had a concern
Now I don't
I removed my snide remarks on your 'sad' thread for two reasons
1) They actually were rather trollish
2) You asked for me to not post anything

Now just let this shit go
I have



Sassycakes said:


> remember I am Italian and I can call my cousins to help you !


Bring it


----------



## Beezer (Oct 10, 2022)

I've only been on this forum for around 300 posts, but in regards to @Gary O'...

Seems to me he sends up everyone...doesn't cherry pick. Of course if you isolate a single one of his posts he can come across as a bandit, but to be fair I think he has some fun with everyone on an equal basis.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've only been on this forum for around 300 posts, but in regards to @Gary O'...
> 
> Seems to me he sends up everyone...doesn't cherry pick. Of course if you isolate a single one of his posts he can come across as a bandit, but to be fair I think he has some fun with everyone on an equal basis.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Hey, I love Gary O' .. he's a good guy.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2022)

Flarbalard said:


> I hear the Three Billy Goats Gruff are quite experienced in these matters.


I don't understand. Please clarify, thanks.
Edit-
I remember now! There was a troll under the bridge... Norse fairytale.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 10, 2022)

Just push them off the bridge.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

There's certainly trolls and they're little beeches.. but there;s also professional Victims.. who cry foul if anyone looks at them the wrong way.. and thats just as buddy irritating.. just put them on ignore either way..


----------



## Bella (Oct 10, 2022)

*You Can't Win an Argument with an Internet Troll, So What Can You Do?* > https://www.webroot.com/us/en/resources/tips-articles/you-cant-win-an-argument-with-a-troll

"There are trolls online. Not the fairy tale kind that sits under bridges: we’re talking about the mean, nasty individuals who use online anonymity to be cruel, spread their own brand of hate, destroy reputations and products, and generally try to upset and crush as many people and companies as they possibly can.
Trolls agitate to start fights between friends or strangers; they torment those struggling with illnesses or with the loss of a loved one, people unsure of their identity or their looks, or any other weakness a troll can find. They disrupt forums with off-topic comments, brag nonstop about themselves, ridicule the thoughts of others or insert controversial comments to disrupt conversations.

Trolls spread lies, deceive and cause damage, and they enjoy every minute they can make someone else miserable.  They may be obnoxious teens, but more often than not they’re seemingly “normal” adults who use internet anonymity to shed their veneer of decency and show their ugly selves. Trolls are basically cyberbullies on steroids – cowards afraid to show their face but nastier and more dedicated than garden-variety bullies. They are often fairly tech savvy, willing to dig up a comment or information from your past to distort, thereby “justifying” their actions.

If you’ve spent any time online, you’ve probably run across trolls even if you didn’t know the term.  You may have tried to reason with them, be nice to them or virtually shout back at them.  Don’t bother. You’re more likely to win an argument with a tree than you are with a troll.
What trolls need​In order to attack others, trolls need a victim pool and a public forum of some kind, and they usually want an audience.

This means trolls gravitate to anywhere online users interact - like blog sites, social networks, multiplayer games, discussion forums, hobby sites and so on. They are found on sites that primarily target adults like news sites, company sites and forums, and they thrive on sites with lots of kids and teens who may be particularly vulnerable to attack - unless there is a strong moderator that can control their behavior or kick them off a site.
Tackling trolls​While you can’t control whether you will become a troll’s target, you can decide if you will make yourself a troll’s victim. Knowing that the troll’s goal is to embarrass, humiliate, ridicule, demean and shame you, you have a choice about how you are going to react.

You can either be devastated, angry, or whatever emotion they want you to feel, or you can look at the attack for what it is – a mean person being mean. It isn’t personal if you refuse to take it personally. Recognize that the troll is the one with the problem. If the attack is directed at you exclusively, via email or as a comment on your site, document it so you can report the abuse, then delete and forget it.

If the attack is directed at you on a public site, understand that the troll’s “audience” – other participants in the conversation such as forum members, social network contacts or other gamers – can see the troll’s behavior as the vicious attack it is.  We all learned at an early age how to identify mean, nasty people.

Call out their behavior. Many people recommend you simply ignore trolls and don’t respond in any way, but this gives the trolls even more power as it gives them the power to silence you. Instead, _ignore the troll but address the problem with the “audience” in a matter of fact way._ Do NOT respond in a manner that stoops to the troll’s level or you risk two outcomes: 1) Feeding the troll and engaging in an unwinnable argument that will escalate, or 2) having the “audience” see you as another irritant/troll rather than as the balanced, decent and aggrieved party.

Frame your comment to the group along the lines of “Wow. Looks like we’ve got a troll trying to attack people on this site, derail meaningful dialog and control our conversation. I suggest that this forum doesn’t give them that power by ignoring their unproductive comments and continuing our discussion, or even take a moment to create a guideline for how we want to deal with trolls.”

Understand that where there’s one troll, there may be many more waiting to pounce once the first troll has started. All too frequently, you see cases where others pile on with additional nasty comments. This just means there may be more than one troll that needs ignoring.

Alert the site moderator if there is one, but even on unmediated sites there is usually a “report abuse” feature. Sometimes this is found directly on the discussion page, other times – like with Facebook – you first go to the help center using the help link at the bottom of the page, then select “report abuse,” and file a bullying report.
Take time for self-care​It is fairly easy to understand that the troll is the person with the problem, but that doesn’t mean it’s easy to let vicious comments roll off if your “Teflon” layer isn’t thick enough. Even journalists, politicians and movie stars who have had years in the media spotlight where troll-attacks are everyday events sometimes feel the sting of a particularly nasty interaction.

So take time for self-care and reach out in ways that the troll cannot influence the people who love and support you. People who will tell you – repeatedly if needed – that the comments aren’t true, that you’re wonderful and that the troll is just a troll, not a reflection of you."


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> *You Can't Win an Argument with an Internet Troll, So What Can You Do?* > https://www.webroot.com/us/en/resources/tips-articles/you-cant-win-an-argument-with-a-troll
> 
> "There are trolls online. Not the fairy tale kind that sits under bridges: we’re talking about the mean, nasty individuals who use online anonymity to be cruel, spread their own brand of hate, destroy reputations and products, and generally try to upset and crush as many people and companies as they possibly can.
> Trolls agitate to start fights between friends or strangers; they torment those struggling with illnesses or with the loss of a loved one, people unsure of their identity or their looks, or any other weakness a troll can find. They disrupt forums with off-topic comments, brag nonstop about themselves, ridicule the thoughts of others or insert controversial comments to disrupt conversations.
> ...


*AN EXCELLENT READ*


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The Psychology Today article was helpful in defining the internet troll phenomena, illustrating the correlation between loneliness and aggression. Indeed the same mechanisms may be in play to help explain the lone wolf shooter/mass murderer profile.





Nathan said:


> The Psychology Today article was helpful in defining the internet troll phenomena, illustrating the correlation between loneliness and aggression. Indeed the same mechanisms may be in play to help explain the lone wolf shooter/mass murderer profile.



True. Trolls are vile enough but some forums of dubious distinction protect them to sensationalize the site thus raising ratings then the advertisement marketers come a callin.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 10, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I've only been on this forum for around 300 posts, but in regards to @Gary O'...
> 
> Seems to me he sends up everyone...doesn't cherry pick. Of course if you isolate a single one of his posts he can come across as a bandit, but to be fair I think he has some fun with everyone on an equal basis.
> 
> My 2 cents.





Pinky said:


> Hey, I love Gary O' .. he's a good guy.





Pinky said:


> Hey, I love Gary O' .. he's a good guy.



Fer sure Pinky. This is Gary O's world, we just live in it. He is the HGIC...............................lol.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 10, 2022)

There are a lot of people who are unable to form close relationships and proper friendships. They are referred to as 'inadequate personalities'. Such folk are basically jealous of everyone and get satisfaction from upsetting people. It makes them feel important. They crave attention and reaction. I know it's hard to ignore, but that is the best response.
Also, on a site like this where all posts are public, others can see very well what is happening. There are certain people I don't bother with because I know it's just a waste of time and will get an unpleasant response no matter what I say.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

When it comes to Keyboard heroes, I totally ignore them.


----------



## kburra (Oct 11, 2022)

Troller is looking for a response...ANY response and he will chum the waters with complaints, insults, compliments, and inflammatory tidbits hoping that someone...ANYONE will take the bait. Generally quite harmless - practices a form of catch and release. Nonetheless, he can upset the delicate ecology of a discussion forum. Once a forum becomes aware of his presence, however, all feeding activity ceases and Troller must move on to more promising waters.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
> One is on this very thread.
> "Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.
> ...


Gaer, of course it hurts if people you care for hurt you. You are a sensitive person, but that is not weakness. To embrace your humanity is to experience heartbreak. That requires

strength. But imagine the inner desolation if you walled yourself off from whom you  truly are! To live with your heart

open is magnificent, you reach out to touch others in a beautiful and positive way. It is your gift, and much needed

during this turbulent time. Do not accept negativity which does not belong to you. (Most of the time, people who  lash out do so from a place

of their own pain.) You are a precious member of this family, and loved. Perhaps some of us will feel the brush of wings.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 11, 2022)

_ 

_“Shall we go," he said, "from the woods that all folk know, and the pleasant ways of the Land, to see a new thing, and be swept away by time?" And there was a murmur among the trolls, that hummed away through the forest and died out, as on Earth the sound of beetles going home. "Is it not to-day?" he said. "But there they call it to-day, yet none knows what it is: come back through the border again to look at it and it is gone. Time is raging there, like the dogs that stray over our frontier, barking, frightened and angry and wild to be home."

"It is even so," said the trolls, though they did not know; but this was a troll whose words carried weight in the forest. "Let us keep to-day," said that weighty troll, "while we have it, and not be lured where to-day is too easily lost. For every time men lose it their hair grows whiter, their limbs grow weaker and their faces sadder, and they are nearer still to to-morrow."

So gravely he spoke when he uttered that word "to-morrow" that the brown trolls were frightened.

"What happens to-morrow?" one said.

"They die," said the grizzled troll. "And the others dig in their earth and put them in, as I have seen them do, and then they go to Heaven, as I have heard them tell." And a shudder went through the trolls far over the floor of the forest.

And Lurulu who had sat angry all this while to hear that weighty troll speak ill of Earth, where he would have them come, to astonish them with its quaintness, spoke now in defence of Heaven.

"Heaven is a good place," he blurted hotly, though any tales he had heard of it were few.

_"All the blessed are there," the grizzled troll replied, "and it is full of angels. What chance would a troll have there? The angels would catch him, for they say on Earth that the angels all have wings; they would catch a troll and smack him forever and ever."_

And all the brown trolls in the forest wept.”

― *Lord Dunsany, **The King of Elfland's Daughter*


Gaer..

_As important as it is to learn how to deal with different kinds of people, truly toxic people will never be worth your time and energy. Toxic people create unnecessary complexity and strife. Don’t let them push your buttons. Avoid them like the plague._


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

Absolutely you have to ignore. They crave the interaction and want to get into conflict with you. They cannot stand being ignored. Also yes, block if you can.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

@Gaer I've had a few attacks, especially on YouTube, for what I thought were very plain comments on videos. But for some reason these trolls took what I said as a means to attack me. If they responded to an original comment I made, I can delete the comment and all replies go away with that. I did "report" one jerk but I doubt anything came of it. He was obnoxious enough I figured others may have reported him so it was worth a try. 

I also got totally gang attacked on a now defunct vegan forum when I mentioned something about my cats. A couple brave people intervened and even the woman who ran the forum told them to stop and closed the thread. Jerks everywhere and when they hide behind a screen, they are terrible.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> Absolutely you have to ignore. They crave the interaction and want to get into conflict with you. They cannot stand being ignored. Also yes, block if you can.


on here , as soon as you put someone on Ignore, they're blocked from sending any communication to you.. automatically, that includes PM's..

these people thrive on conflict, they're often newbies who register after being banned from other forum,s and immediately start causing trouble.. some insidiously others directly.. the more people who have them on ignore, the more they lose their ability to shock or upset ..which is their MO.. because almost 100 % of the time, they're cowards who can only hide behind a keyboard being obnoxious, and who wouldn't dare meet you and say it to you r face....fortunately most of us recognise them instantly..


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

Is this hypothetical? 

People fall out for all sorts of reasons, very often because it is easy to misconstrue something someone has posted or even not realising when someone is joking, but as far as I understand it, a troll will be constantly targeting people and causing unpleasantness which I honestly haven't seen happen on here.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> on here , as soon as you put someone on Ignore, they're blocked from sending any communication to you.. automatically, that includes PM's..
> 
> these people thrive on conflict, they're often newbies who register after being banned from other forum,s and immediately start causing trouble.. some insidiously others directly.. the more people who have them on ignore, the more they lose their ability to shock or upset ..which is their MO.. because almost 100 % of the time, they're cowards who can only hide behind a keyboard being obnoxious, and who wouldn't dare meet you and say it to you r face....fortunately most of us recognise them instantly..


Yes, I've seen a few come on here and get immediately argumentative. I don't think any of them stayed. I remember one who started a thread and then commented they got a bunch of "non answers" or something like that.

I had one on ignore here because they were getting on my nerves but have since taken them off. So right now, no one on ignore at this forum.   But it's good to have that ability.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2022)

"Much Ado About Nothing"


----------



## Been There (Oct 11, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Fer sure Pinky. This is Gary O's world, we just live in it. He is the HGIC...............................lol.





Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
> One is on this very thread.
> "Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.
> ...


What I have noticed is at times people who call someone out, another person or maybe more than just 1 will also support the person being called out and that can make the situation worse, even though those people think it will make the situation better. I remember back in psych class, the Professor saying that people need to have their feelings validated, regardless if they are right or wrong.

If someone says that so and so called her a &#$@&. It’s a good idea to tell the person “I can understand how bad that made you feel.” Then from there, let the conversation take you to where it goes. If the other person drops it, then let it go, but if they want to talk about it, it’s a good idea to become a good listener. Validating a person’s feelings is usually a good idea. No one wants to hear, “Oh, you shouldn’t feel that way.” It’s like telling that person “Your feelings are illegitimate and you should just drop it.”

Do I have that right, Shalimar? Maybe not 100%,  but I should be close.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> Yes, I've seen a few come on here and get immediately argumentative. I don't think any of them stayed. I remember one who started a thread and then commented they got a bunch of "non answers" or something like that.
> 
> I had one on ignore here because they were getting on my nerves but have since taken them off. So right now, no one on ignore at this forum.   But it's good to have that ability.


Oh I have several.. I don't need to read idiots.. when I'm in my own home among my own friends...


----------



## Leann (Oct 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I have several.. I don't need to read idiots.. when I'm in my own home among my own friends...


Same here.


----------



## Bella (Oct 11, 2022)

It's true that there are a few people that I don't especially like, and I'm sure there are people who don't like me. I have no one on "Ignore". It's easy enough to just scroll past anything that they write. I don't care who puts me on "Ignore". Some members announce to others in the forum that they've put someone on "Ignore", or publicly threaten to do so. It's childish. 

Some people who are being referred to as "trolls" are often members who never miss an opportunity to consistently hammer and shove their beliefs and opinions on others concerning COVID, politics, and religious beliefs, and it gets nasty. 

I think most people here are capable of fighting their own battles, but not long ago, I stepped up to defend someone who was being attacked. The person being attacked had their personal photos, which were posted on this forum, stolen. The attacker said the photos couldn't be identified as "personal" photos and accused him/her of being an imposter. Although clearly they were "personal" photos because the member was in them. 

The "troll" insisted that the photos weren't stolen and was accusatory and relentless in insisting that the member who had posted the photos was an imposter. It was an ugly, convoluted accusation that made no sense, and I felt it necessary to step up because I considered the person being viciously attacked a friend. Consequently, the "troll" was reported by the person being attacked, the attacker was warned by the powers that be, and that thread was deleted. Although the "troll" has checked in, he hasn't posted much since.

Bella


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

Bella said:


> It's true that there are a few people that I don't especially like, and I'm sure there are people who don't like me. I have no one on "Ignore". It's easy enough to just scroll past anything that they write. I don't care who puts me on "Ignore". Some members announce to others in the forum that they've put someone on "Ignore", or publicly threaten to do so. It's childish.
> 
> Some people who are being referred to as "trolls" are often members who never miss an opportunity to consistently hammer and shove their beliefs and opinions on others concerning COVID, politics, and religious beliefs, and it gets nasty.
> 
> ...


@Bella  On this forum or another forum you were/are on?


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not sure what a troll is exactly, but if it's someone who attacks you constantly and has to inject mean , little jabs of hate
> to mock you, belittle you, hurt you, demean your name and your integrity, (or someone you loved ), then I'm being "trolled" right now.
> One is on this very thread.
> "Ignore" only keeps you from reading the mean things they are saying about you.  It won't stop them.
> ...


I am sorry you're going through this, @Gaer ! I have learned in my life not to give too much credence to people who do not understand me or do not take the time to try and understand me. There are so many other people that do! We're all going through different paths and stages of life, and we each have burdens and troubles to deal with. We don't need "trolls" spitting venom in our lives. If it gets too unbearable, take a break from it all and find your inner peace. All the best!


----------



## Bella (Oct 11, 2022)

Trish said:


> @Bella *On this forum or another forum you were/are on?*


It happened on this forum, @Trish. That's why I'm very careful. The person who posted the photos was extremely upset that they were stolen. If you post something on a public forum, it can end up anywhere.


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

Bella said:


> It happened on this forum, @Trish. That's why I'm very careful. If you post something on a public forum, it can end up anywhere.


Absolutely, I would never post personal photos or anything like that but, I am genuinely shocked that it happened here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> There's certainly trolls and they're little beeches.. but there;s also professional Victims.. who cry foul if anyone looks at them the wrong way.. and thats just as buddy irritating.. just put them on ignore either way..


@hollydolly i am replying to your post because of the words “professional victims” which really struck me as so true.

I had to think a bit before replying-as I have been accused of being a troll by someone in this discussion, someone I would consider to be a ”professional victim”.  But, I suppose, no one has ever accused me of being shy.  .

I certainly feel that I am not a troll; I could be a “little beechie” at times when greatly frustrated.  I certainly feel that I have been victimized, but I am not a professional victim.  And I would never be reduced to tears by anyone, anywhere; especially by an unknown person on a chat forum.  Or have terrible hurt feelings.  After all, I don’t personally know anyone here.

After all, I am a grown woman soon to be 76, not a small child who worries overmuch about others opinions.

As for @Gary O', 

But I did take a vacation from the forum, twice, after a great deal of, hmm, name calling etc., comments about my intelligence (which btw is high-certified by testing ); my inability to spell; my level of education as if that matters to anyone at my age; nasty comments about my disabled sons; and so forth and so on.

So, I really like what @hollydolly said about professional victims.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 11, 2022)

Bella said:


> It's true that there are a few people that I don't especially like, and I'm sure there are people who don't like me. I have no one on "Ignore". It's easy enough to just scroll past anything that they write. I don't care who puts me on "Ignore". Some members announce to others in the forum that they've put someone on "Ignore", or publicly threaten to do so. It's childish.
> 
> Some people who are being referred to as "trolls" are often members who never miss an opportunity to consistently hammer and shove their beliefs and opinions on others concerning COVID, politics, and religious beliefs, and it gets nasty.
> 
> ...


I did not realize that about photos.  I suppose photos can be stolen from Facebook as well, or anywhere.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2022)

Been There said:


> What I have noticed is at times people who call someone out, another person or maybe more than just 1 will also support the person being called out and that can make the situation worse, even though those people think it will make the situation better. I remember back in psych class, the Professor saying that people need to have their feelings validated, regardless if they are right or wrong.
> 
> If someone says that so and so called her a &#$@&. It’s a good idea to tell the person “I can understand how bad that made you feel.” Then from there, let the conversation take you to where it goes. If the other person drops it, then let it go, but if they want to talk about it, it’s a good idea to become a good listener. Validating a person’s feelings is usually a good idea. No one wants to hear, “Oh, you shouldn’t feel that way.” It’s like telling that person “Your feelings are illegitimate and you should just drop it.”
> 
> Do I have that right, Shalimar? Maybe not 100%,  but I should be close.


I think it depends on the situation. Yes, people need validation, but I think some are motivated to lash out from the safety of cyber space. They are not interested in personal growth. In 

such cases, I prefer to offer comfort to the person being maligned. Perhaps they can do without such support, but why should they be required to?


----------



## David777 (Oct 11, 2022)

I've been on the Internet since earliest days of the late 1990s. Personally, have never had an issue with trolls beyond advising others on web boards not to feed them by responding. Any troll directly attacking me is likely to receive a single post psychologically dissecting their agenda.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll

_In Internet slang, a troll is a person who posts inflammatory, insincere, digressive, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as social media, including Twitter, Facebook, and Instagram), a newsgroup, forum, chat room, online video game, or blog), with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses,or manipulating others' perception. This is typically for the troll's amusement, or to achieve a specific result such as disrupting a rival's online activities or manipulating a political process. Even so, Internet trolling can also be defined as purposefully causing confusion or harm to other users online, for no reason at all._

This slang term has morphed from what it more narrowly meant a decade plus ago. There have always been forum members on web forums that disagree and somewhat dislike others on such sites.  That does not necessarily mean they are trolls. Just because a member on a web forum doesn't like another particular member and tends to post negativity on such person's posts, does not mean they are an Internet troll.  

Instead trolls post negativity not against one or a few members they disagree with about whatever subjects, but rather at the time from when they join a forum, have an agenda of being negative and or manipulative generally or against particular viewpoints.  Thus the political activist that joins numbers of forums in order to try to influence other members.  Such members often post little else.  Or some teenager or miscreant that likes to make people emotional that sizes up various members as likely to respond with disturbed or angry emotional responses, as targets that they then attempt to emotionally provoke. Also on team sports talk sites, the troll that talks hate about players they have an agenda for.  Say an NFL quarterback on an opposing team from their own they want fans of that other team to trash talk.  They join such forums faking being a fan and working to change attitudes towards such players.  Maybe hoping the player will be traded at which time the troll's team might pick them up.  Much more.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2022)

*Bella, I tried to send you a pm, sadly, I am not on the list. 🥹*


----------



## Bella (Oct 11, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *Bella, I tried to send you a pm, sadly, I am not on the list. 🥹*


You are now!


----------



## Jamala (Oct 11, 2022)

*Click on the youtube button*


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2022)

*Back in the AOL live chat days, the word  was SNERT   Snot-nosed egotistical rude teenager*


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 11, 2022)

I just think of them as sad individuals with no lives sitting in their bedrooms on their laptops wanting attention.  That pretty much does it.

There was another member who was trolling me several months ago, saying I needed therapy because I shared my story like many do in this forum.  Saying something like that is very personal, so I reported him and...


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 11, 2022)

Trolls probably feel powerless in real life so they overly compensate by exerting power over others on the internet where anyone, no matter their size or ability to defend themselves physically, can be a bully. They probably don't get any respect at work, that is if they work, and they probably don't have healthy interpersonal relationships. They're lonely in addition to their low sense of self-worth. I would guess that a lot of the mass shooters so prevalent in the 21st century share the same profile. It's a sign of the times... a feeling of hopelessness.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 11, 2022)

I simply ignore them, totally.
They want attention.
Give them nothing and they go away.


----------

